# Ginger ale label from rare pepsi cola bottler



## FitSandTic (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey guys I wanted to share this ginger ale label that I found here in Roanoke, VA. The label reads, In the Manufacture Of Cascade Ginger Ale The Most Scientific Skill Is Employed By Which Quality And Flavor Can Be Assured Cascade Ginger Ale Bottled By Roanoke Bottling And Cider Co. Roanoke, VA. I believe this label would have been found on the slug plate version found without Pepsi Cola in script. I do not collect soda bottles but I have owned two of the Pepsi bottles from this bottler and they are tough to find. The slug plate version without Pepsi Cola found on it is getting harder to find as well and I have never seen one with a label on it. Like I said before it is not my field of collecting, and there may be a lot of these out there but I figured you Pepsi Cola and soda pop collectors might be interested in this little piece of history.


----------



## epackage (Feb 22, 2013)

I see these style labels on alot of round bottom bottles and hutches...


----------



## FitSandTic (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks epackage. I just thought the Pepsi bottle being so rare from this bottler that the label would be a hard one to find. Like I said sodas are not what I collect so I just thought the Pepsi collectors would like to see what would have went on the bottles.


----------



## celerycola (Feb 22, 2013)

It is rare to find one with the local bottler name on it. I have a few without the bottler name.


> ORIGINAL:  atticfinds
> 
> Hey guys I wanted to share this ginger ale label that I found here in Roanoke, VA. The label reads, In the Manufacture Of Cascade Ginger Ale The Most Scientific Skill Is Employed By Which Quality And Flavor Can Be Assured Cascade Ginger Ale Bottled By Roanoke Bottling And Cider Co. Roanoke, VA. I believe this label would have been found on the slug plate version found without Pepsi Cola in script. I do not collect soda bottles but I have owned two of the Pepsi bottles from this bottler and they are tough to find. The slug plate version without Pepsi Cola found on it is getting harder to find as well and I have never seen one with a label on it. Like I said before it is not my field of collecting, and there may be a lot of these out there but I figured you Pepsi Cola and soda pop collectors might be interested in this little piece of history.


----------



## FitSandTic (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for your response celerycola, by the way my father has a 1922 Celery Cola calendar from Danville, VA. I will not be able to get any pics until Tuesday, I have to work all weekend.


----------



## celerycola (Feb 23, 2013)

Love to see a pic.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 23, 2013)

I've got one of the slug plate bottles from this company.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  atticfinds
> 
> Hey guys I wanted to share this ginger ale label that I found here in Roanoke, VA. The label reads, In the Manufacture Of Cascade Ginger Ale The Most Scientific Skill Is Employed By Which Quality And Flavor Can Be Assured Cascade Ginger Ale Bottled By Roanoke Bottling And Cider Co. Roanoke, VA. I believe this label would have been found on the slug plate version found without Pepsi Cola in script. I do not collect soda bottles but I have owned two of the Pepsi bottles from this bottler and they are tough to find. The slug plate version without Pepsi Cola found on it is getting harder to find as well and I have never seen one with a label on it. Like I said before it is not my field of collecting, and there may be a lot of these out there but I figured you Pepsi Cola and soda pop collectors might be interested in this little piece of history.


 
 Yes, I've never seen a Cascade diamond label with the company name on it, let alone one from Roanoke, VA. That is a great find Attic. I wonder if they kept the franchise into the 1920's and early 1930's, because there are the regular green Cascade Pale Dry bottles we dug in a Bristol, Tennessee cistern which were embossed Roanoke, VA as well. It is possible that they let it go and someone else picked it up.

 I tend to pick up items from Roanoke which catch my fancy. A recent find was this Lemon Kola coupon. Thought you might like it.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 23, 2013)

Here are a few bottler stocks from there. Have you ever seen a Lemon Kola or 3-C Nectar bottle label?






 Lemon-Kola Sales Agency, two Virginia Beverage Corporation (makers of King Cola and Dixie Flip), and the Dixie Flip Syrup Corporation (offshoot from VBC).


----------



## FitSandTic (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for showing the Roanoke items Morbious_food  your bottle is worth more than what the book says the last one sold on ebay had damage and it brought more than book value. The cider company with Pepsi cola found on it in beautiful condition that I sold many years back did not bring book value. Richard Flint even turned one down for a lot less than book value. Richard helped write the first book and he is no longer with us. RIP Richard!!! Your lemon cola coupon is really cool and is something I have not seen before. I do believe I have seen the labels before. 3C nectar I have not. I have to admit when it comes to Roanoke stuff I have always collected the pre pro distillery and brewery items. My father knows a lot more about the soda pop stuff than I do. The label I found I knew was tough to come by because of the Roanoke Bottling and Cider Co name on it more than the Cascade Ginger Ale. I live in Roanoke and there are certain names on things that you know is hard to find and Cider Co. is one. I see you live in Virginia Morbious did you go to an auction in Roanoke about ten years ago that had a ton of Roanoke paper, signs, and bottles. Sorry to cut short but I have to work tonight. Try to get a picture of Celery Cola calendar Tuesday! Morbious I love the Roanoke stuff and I always love to see what you have. Will you be at Harrisonburg in April?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 23, 2013)

From Georgia. Have also seen this brand from N.C..


----------



## FitSandTic (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice acls Osia thanks for posting! Morbious I would like to see a picture of your Cascade ginger ale bottles from Roanoke if you still have them. I do not recall ever running across them. A lot of times I have to see them to remember them. My father just bought 36 cases of soda pop bottles so things kind of run together especially when I don't collect them. Roanoke is very rich in history when it comes to sodas, whiskies, breweries, and dairies. Morbious do you have any Virginia Brewing Company items I love anything from that brewery. That was my first bottle I ever collected it was root beer amber Baltimore loop with the embossed wing logo.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't have anything from that brewery except for one of the common straight side bottles I bought when I first started. The ones with the information running vertical up the side. I do have a Frankies Pale Dry Ginger Ale I picked up recently handy. I'd never seen one before and had to pick it up.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 24, 2013)

http://tazewell-orange.blogspot.com/2011/03/bottles-from-roanoke-va.html

 Here are some of my Roanoke bottles. It doesn't include the 12oz Pepsi Fountain Syrup, or the Cascade. But I just took pictures of the Cascade, and am editing now.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 24, 2013)

Alright here is the Roanoke Cascade circa 1930, and dug in Bristol, Tn. There was a Cascade Ginger Ale franchise bottler just about half a mile from where this was dug.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  atticfinds
> 
> Thanks for showing the Roanoke items Morbious_food  your bottle is worth more than what the book says the last one sold on ebay had damage and it brought more than book value. The cider company with Pepsi cola found on it in beautiful condition that I sold many years back did not bring book value. Richard Flint even turned one down for a lot less than book value. Richard helped write the first book and he is no longer with us. RIP Richard!!! Your lemon cola coupon is really cool and is something I have not seen before. I do believe I have seen the labels before. 3C nectar I have not. I have to admit when it comes to Roanoke stuff I have always collected the pre pro distillery and brewery items. My father knows a lot more about the soda pop stuff than I do. The label I found I knew was tough to come by because of the Roanoke Bottling and Cider Co name on it more than the Cascade Ginger Ale. I live in Roanoke and there are certain names on things that you know is hard to find and Cider Co. is one. I see you live in Virginia Morbious did you go to an auction in Roanoke about ten years ago that had a ton of Roanoke paper, signs, and bottles. Sorry to cut short but I have to work tonight. Try to get a picture of Celery Cola calendar Tuesday! Morbious I love the Roanoke stuff and I always love to see what you have. Will you be at Harrisonburg in April?


 
 I live in Abingdon, VA actually and grew up in the Coalfields of Virginia, and that is where most of my research and collecting is based around. I have only been collecting since around 2007, so no I didn't get a chance at that auction. Harrisonburg, I stopped in there on the way to Jersey twice, but haven't gone to that show yet. Not sure there would be much from my area there, and it is a three to four hour drive for me one way. I may try to make it this year; however, the other problem is that it is way too close to the Grey Tn. show for me, which is a show I know I'm gonna find local bottles at.

 I do tend to take a trip to Roanoke every couple of months, paper memories is one of my must stop in vintage paper shops, and then there's Salem, VA.


----------



## FitSandTic (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey morbious I like your Roanoke King Cola tray. I had one from 1906 that was from Salem, VA. I know the guys who own paper memories they are friends of mine. I have sold them tons of stuff over the years they have some really nice bottles and acid etched shot glasses from time to time. I will look through my boxes at my dads house and see if I have any soda bottles you might like. I think I have a hard to find King Cola you may like from Lynchburg I believe. The last time I dug through my crown tops I found a couple different things I did not know I even had. I will definitely keep in touch. I will send you a PM when I get some things together. I like pontiled utility bottles so if you have anything of that type I would be interested in trading. I also collect VA mineral water bottles with my dad. If I post something that is soda pop related and your interested in it we can try to work out a deal.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 26, 2013)

Unfortunately that tray isn't mine, I wish it was, but it's not. I'm not a huge King Cola collector. I tend to be more serious about Lemon Kola and 3-C Nectar. Spring water bottles sounds like an interesting hobby. I did own a 12oz Wyrick Spring bottle once but traded it a couple of years ago. I collect paper and bottle caps as well.


----------



## lbgbottler (Jul 21, 2019)

*Roanoke Botling & Cider Co. Bottle*

I would be interested in buying one of these bottles if you know of any available. Thanks.






[/QUOTE]


----------

